# cost of living madrid



## unni76 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all
Have read the previous threads on cost of living. Howevr they appear to be outdated. Planning to move to madrid . Needed to know cost of living details. if a person is earning about 80 thousand euros (pre tax) how much can be saved. I am married with a kid who is 3 years old. Looking for a residence near the airport preferably a 1 Bedroom apartment

Thanks!!!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

unni76 said:


> Hi all
> Have read the previous threads on cost of living. Howevr they appear to be outdated. Planning to move to madrid . Needed to know cost of living details. if a person is earning about 80 thousand euros (pre tax) how much can be saved. I am married with a kid who is 3 years old. Looking for a residence near the airport preferably a 1 Bedroom apartment
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hello Unni,

Welcome to the forum!

You will be earning aprox 5x the Spanish average. 80.000€ per annum net is PLENTY for one to make living here.

The city has a great metro system which can get you to the airport fairly quickly. Taxis here are cheaper than most Western European capitals. As far as housing goes the north is more expensive and the south is usually cheaper.

Savings depend on your lifestyle. 

PM me if you need more info - I will be glad to help. 

The Madrid Barajas airport is located in the neighborhood of Barajas which is in the Northeastern zone of the city.

Cheers!


----------



## unni76 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Scharlack. 
Its 80000 gross , therefore taxes will be deducted. So i hope its still enuff. I will be in SPain in September to test out the place before taking the final call
Thanks a lot for your input. I will also be looking for some real estate consultants to help me out with a property






scharlack said:


> Hello Unni,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


----------

